# Cheap rod holder wall mount system



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

Got this a while back for hanging shovels and rakes and stuff can get it at lowes or home depot forgot where we got it well i converted it into my rod holder for my gear. 


you can see in the photo when they are in the resting position they are closed and have rubber tips so it wont break your rod or scratch it. all you do is life the hook up a bit and the rod comes right out.


----------

